# B12 Deficiency



## bigpoppie (Apr 12, 2018)

Anyone have experience with this? 
I got bloodwork done due to pour memory and inability to focus. Co-workers noticed it as well. Stayed about a year ago. Doc said could be B12, lyme, syphilis, or even tumor. 
Blood work results thus far show some low counts but she is only concerned with the B12 being low. No lyme and still waiting on syphilis results (and no i haven't fucked any nasties)
I generally never have any drive to do things.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 13, 2018)

Have you tried adding something like Synthelamin to your regimen?
Best b12 complex I've used!


----------



## aon1 (Apr 13, 2018)

bigpoppie said:


> Anyone have experience with this?
> I got bloodwork done due to pour memory and inability to focus. Co-workers noticed it as well. Stayed about a year ago. Doc said could be B12, lyme, syphilis, or even tumor.
> Blood work results thus far show some low counts but she is only concerned with the B12 being low. No lyme and still waiting on syphilis results (and no i haven't fucked any nasties)
> I generally never have any drive to do things.



If I remember right syphilis can go undetected for a long time so it isn't always from the nasties lol but on the b12 I can remember as a kid my mom would go from time to time to the doc and get b12 shots and I can distinctly remember the dramatic difference it made in her. Trying the synthelamin could be well worth the test run for you.


----------



## bigpoppie (Apr 14, 2018)

The syphilis came back negative. Started my B12. See how it goes over next couple weeks. The lack of focus is affecfing my work. Somethings gotta change.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 15, 2018)

If you are deficient inj b12 will make a huge difference. Synthelamin is a great supplement even with normal levels but for you it could completely change the way you feel.


----------



## bigpoppie (Apr 15, 2018)

So i read up on the synthelamin and b12 defficiency in general. All of my symptoms were mentioned. I am intrigued. So the doc said to take 2500mcg daily. How would i take this product, i mean what is the"time release"? Is it IM or subq?
Looking for some more guidance here. This has impacted my career and if i can fix it i am all ears.
I appreciate any concrete info. 
Thank you all


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2018)

bigpoppie said:


> So i read up on the synthelamin and b12 defficiency in general. All of my symptoms were mentioned. I am intrigued. So the doc said to take 2500mcg daily. How would i take this product, i mean what is the"time release"? Is it IM or subq?
> Looking for some more guidance here. This has impacted my career and if i can fix it i am all ears.
> I appreciate any concrete info.
> Thank you all



I have used synthelamin in the past. It's a mixture of b12's. You don't need to inject it daily as it's timed released. But for you I would recommend eod to begin with to get your levels up quickly. You could probably maintain with 2 injections per week. 1-2ml per injection so 1 bottle would last a long time so very good value for money. It states 2ml every 3-4 days so you could do that instead. 2ml would be 4000mcg as it's 2000mcg per ml.


----------



## Viking (Apr 17, 2018)

I only dosed 1ml synthelamin twice weekly and that was good for me.


----------



## bigpoppie (Apr 17, 2018)

Has anyone else experienced memory or focus issues prior to b12 supplementation?


----------



## Duluxx (Apr 17, 2018)

bigpoppie said:


> Has anyone else experienced memory or focus issues prior to b12 supplementation?





Yeah I’m foggy all the time. Supplement with b12 off and on. Nothing really seems to help. Half way through the day it feels like I start to wake up. I get a lot of hours of sleep when I can. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## SURGE (Apr 20, 2018)

bigpoppie said:


> Has anyone else experienced memory or focus issues prior to b12 supplementation?



There could be many reasons for that. But low b vitamins could definitely be a factor. Did things improve when you added b12 in?


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 20, 2018)

Duluxx said:


> Yeah I’m foggy all the time. Supplement with b12 off and on. Nothing really seems to help. Half way through the day it feels like I start to wake up. I get a lot of hours of sleep when I can. Not sure what the deal is.



Maybe you have sleep apnea?


----------



## Duluxx (Apr 21, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Maybe you have sleep apnea?





I think I do. Need to get the test.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 23, 2018)

Duluxx said:


> I think I do. Need to get the test.



If you do and get a machine it could chnage your life and you will feel like a new person. How much do you weigh? I would definitely get a sleep study done.


----------



## bigpoppie (Apr 24, 2018)

SURGE said:


> There could be many reasons for that. But low b vitamins could definitely be a factor. Did things improve when you added b12 in?



I think there may be some improvement. Im doing 2500 a day. I gotta bite the Bullet on the synthamine. Im hesitant to order anything right now though. Things are a foot in my area


----------



## Duluxx (Apr 24, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> If you do and get a machine it could chnage your life and you will feel like a new person. How much do you weigh? I would definitely get a sleep study done.





200lb pretty lean. Not sure body fat %.


----------



## ProFIT (May 16, 2018)

I agree about synthelamin. It's a great product.

Duluxx how tall are you? Anyone can get sleep apnea but it's very common with larger people. I bet half the guys on this forum suffer from it to some degree.


----------



## Duluxx (May 16, 2018)

ProFIT said:


> I agree about synthelamin. It's a great product.
> 
> 
> 
> Duluxx how tall are you? Anyone can get sleep apnea but it's very common with larger people. I bet half the guys on this forum suffer from it to some degree.





6” 
a lot of my friend did the test and have it. They said the mask has helped them tremendously.


----------



## Victory (May 22, 2018)

bigpoppie said:


> I think there may be some improvement. Im doing 2500 a day. I gotta bite the Bullet on the synthamine. Im hesitant to order anything right now though. Things are a foot in my area



Why would you be hesitant to order anything? Are you in the US? They have local shipping plus it's vitamin b12 not tren


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

Check out vitaminb12direct.com they have good stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

striffe said:


> I have used synthelamin in the past. It's a mixture of b12's. You don't need to inject it daily as it's timed released. But for you I would recommend eod to begin with to get your levels up quickly. You could probably maintain with 2 injections per week. 1-2ml per injection so 1 bottle would last a long time so very good value for money. It states 2ml every 3-4 days so you could do that instead. 2ml would be 4000mcg as it's 2000mcg per ml.



agreed


----------

